# Beginner Adult Rider



## Elbieleaser (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi all,

I’m a beginner adult rider (having picked lessons back up in the past 8 months after a few years off) who just did my first show on Saturday. What a thrill! To ease in I started with cross rails and 2’ jumps. But that said, I’ve been leasing since January and have quickly picked up pace. I can easily and comfortably jump 2’6 and last week went over my first 3’.

Should I up the ante for my next show or should I stick with 2’? The girls at the barn mentioned something about 1st year student riders and staying at 2’ for a year. I don’t want to rush things, but I also know I can do more. Thoughts? TIA!


----------



## FizAndAztec (Mar 29, 2021)

That's great that you are advancing so quickly! Congrats on the show as well. Confidence, however, is a very fragile thing, especially with such a high risk sport. I'd stay at the 2' for at least one or two more shows, and then _up the ante_ on the next one and see how you go! Obviously it's completely up to you though, and possibly consult with your trainer if you have one. Best of luck!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Here you would complete a season at least at 2" if not lower before moving up. No reason to rush as you'll do better in the long run completely mastering a level before moving up.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Elbieleaser said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m a beginner adult rider (having picked lessons back up in the past 8 months after a few years off) who just did my first show on Saturday. What a thrill! To ease in I started with cross rails and 2’ jumps. But that said, I’ve been leasing since January and have quickly picked up pace. I can easily and comfortably jump 2’6 and last week went over my first 3’.
> 
> Should I up the ante for my next show or should I stick with 2’? The girls at the barn mentioned something about 1st year student riders and staying at 2’ for a year. I don’t want to rush things, but I also know I can do more. Thoughts? TIA!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

It's great that you're comfortable jumping higher, but jumping higher doesn't mean jumping better. I would stay where you're at and build good experiences, and experience, before moving up. Glad it's going so well though!!


----------



## Elbieleaser (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you everyone for the advice! Most appreciated!! Will stick with the recommendations and not do too much too fast!


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow, my sincere congrats that you are advancing so quickly. You must have a "knack" and a talented horse!

The only other consideration I would add is - how do you and your instructor both feel you are doing at 2'? Of course, it's not only about that thrill of making it over the jumps, but also about getting good strides, consistent pacing, and looking good (hunter) and/or speed (jumper). I'd really make sure you're meeting those goals, in addition to the height.


----------

